# Comparison questions - Keychain Nuclear Alert



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

After reading about a product in Jerry's stories, I decided to do some more research into it. It is the "Keychain Radiation Detector" that everyone seems to have in his stories. I found prices from around $100 to $200 and I was wondering if anyone here has any real-world experience with either of them?

Now, I am not _expecting_ a nuke to pop this town, but, that doesn't mean that I wouldn't be going through areas where natural radiation occurs (uranium mines, etc).

The two products that I found are at:

RADDETECT RADIATION DETECTOR at Survive4Less

NukAlert™ Radiation Detector, Meter, Monitor and Alarm

There might be other products out there as well that I haven't found (yet) - so I am open to alternative suggestions. Which would be the "best" for the "best price". I wouldn't wanna spend $200 on a single one if I can get two keychain-units for that same $200 that has the same level of accuracy.

I hope you understand, money being what it is, I wanna get the best value for the best product, but, I don't mind paying more if it is the better choice.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

One of our group members here just bought one, he was driving in a parking lot and it went off. He looked around and noticed he was next to a dentist office, xrays from their equipment I guess.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> There might be other products out there as well that I haven't found (yet) - so I am open to alternative suggestions. Which would be the "best" for the "best price". I wouldn't wanna spend $200 on a single one if I can get two keychain-units for that same $200 that has the same level of accuracy.
> 
> I hope you understand, money being what it is, I wanna get the best value for the best product, but, I don't mind paying more if it is the better choice.


The high price of those units made me shy away as I want to have a few detection units.
I went with the credit card type units for $30 each. Here's what I'm referring to.
RADTriage Radiation Detector | No batteries | Instant detection


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bczoom said:


> The high price of those units made me shy away as I want to have a few detection units.
> I went with the credit card type units for $30 each. Here's what I'm referring to.
> RADTriage Radiation Detector | No batteries | Instant detection


I'd need one that talked to me, having on in my wallet wouldn't help me, I need a beep or chirp or a "HEY STUPID!! RUN !!" sound...


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

bczoom said:


> The high price of those units made me shy away as I want to have a few detection units.
> I went with the credit card type units for $30 each. Here's what I'm referring to.
> RADTriage Radiation Detector | No batteries | Instant detection


IMHO, I believe the only thing those cc types are good for is in the event of an nuclear detonation, or catastrophic accident. In other words, you'll probably never have use for it. It only registers very high radiation. I think you can't re-charge them either. Once they show anything, (like possibly a year long accumulation of background), you can't put them back to zero.

You can get a dosimeter pen and charger on E-Bay for less than that, that registers much lower radiation. And those can be reset.

As to the key chain ones. The smaller the Geiger tube, the less sensitive it is.
Less particles of radiation can be "caught". I think they are usually sensitive to 75 mR/h and over as a general rule. Again, okay for high sources, not too good for the more common lower ones.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen a lot of stuff online for making your own Leyden Jars and there's always the Kearny Fallout Meter

cheaper eh


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> One of our group members here just bought one, he was driving in a parking lot and it went off. He looked around and noticed he was next to a dentist office, xrays from their equipment I guess.


Would you happen to know which model your group-member purchased? I don't want something too sensitive (set off walking by a person that just finished ingesting radioactive-water for hospital-tests), but, sensitive enough that would tell me that it might not be a good idea to be in the general area. :gaah:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Would you happen to know which model your group-member purchased? I don't want something too sensitive (set off walking by a person that just finished ingesting radioactive-water for hospital-tests), but, sensitive enough that would tell me that it might not be a good idea to be in the general area. :gaah:


It was this one... NukAlert™ Radiation Detector, Meter, Monitor and Alarm
Did you see the BOV vids I posted, WOW!!!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I like it! I think it would be easier to pack than a Geiger.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I have had one for years. It goes off when the temperature changes(that is normal), It has gone off around Moab, old mines, but never in the dentist office. It sounds a series of peeps to indicate level of radiation. 1 just a little above back ground ( 42 days to get 100 R exp.), 10 run like hell (<2 hours to 100 R. exp.).


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine is the Nukalert


----------

